# Most used base ingredient in your V's food?



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

Li'l O.G. is having some gastro issues. He is on Blue Wilderness Salmon. My Vet said that many dogs have problems with salmon. So, I'm wondering what most dogs on this forum find to be agreeable in terms of the base ingredient. I figured I'd make it a poll so we can see which ingredient is most used.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Quiet a few dogs have had stomach issues on that brand. Maybe stick with the salmon,and just change brands.


----------

